# Satsuma orange tree is overproducing, WOW



## baytownboy

Man, my Satsuma orange tree is overproducing, WOW
Pulled 56 oranges yesterday and today and it is still has approx 10 more ready in a few days. Had 26 last year.
I put one of those fertilize sticks in the ground back in the early spring and that must have helped, also lot of new growth. Man the orange juice is flowing.


----------



## baytownboy

Anybody's tree going nuts like mine? More than doubled from last year.


----------



## baytownboy

baytownboy said:


> Anybody's tree going nuts like mine? More than doubled from last year.


Just pulled 16 more for a total of 72 Satsumas in two days, WOW


----------



## Profish00

Mine produced 100's last year, only got 3 this year, not sure why. My Grapefruit is doing real well,


----------



## baytownboy

Plus it had 4 open up or fall off before time.
Three years ago maybe 2 or 3 or so.


----------



## ottert

Had so many persimmons limbs were breaking off. From the heavy rains earlier I think.


----------



## SwampRat

Just got my first shipment of South Louisiana satsumas hand delivered tonight.... Mmmmm. 

Dat's good stuff.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Mine was slow last year -- probably 100 or so -- this year is crazy!! There are hundreds!


----------



## CDHknives

Many fruit trees are cyclic, producing heavily in one year and light in the next.

My grapefruit tree is easily doubling last year's production by sheer numbers, but many of them look like they will be smaller, so total poundage is probably only moderately up.


----------



## baytownboy

I love grapefruit and would live to have a tree in my backyard, but I can't eat grapefruit because I take Plavix for my heart.


----------



## bowmansdad

My satsuma has 150+ on it and had 1 limb break under the weight of the
fruit. I'm going to check them right now!


----------



## RAMROD1

My lemon tree is producing like crazy this year also! Need to get my satsuma in the ground.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Ours is doing pretty good...


----------



## Mantaray

Does anyone prune their Satsuma or lemon tree in order for it to produce? I have a Satsuma orange tree twice as big as the one shown in the picture planted in the ground, but no fruit for the past 3 years. The first year when I brought it home it has a few fruits then stopped producing. I just pruned it down brutally, cutting all of the tall shoots and most of the branches in half, let's see what will happen next year. I did the same for my Satsuma tangerine 2 years ago, not by choice but because the freeze killed some of the branches. This year that little tree (grown in pot) produced 2 dozens tangerines.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Don't know about others , but I trim mine at the end of January to try & shape them somewhat...


----------



## baytownboy

Mine has been in the ground for approx 7 years or so. The first 5 years lots of blooms but no fruit, then the last three years it has progressively produced more fruit.
Minimum growth until this spring when I put the fertilizer spike in the ground and lots of new growth and fruit.
Mine has never been trimmed back.


----------



## bowmansdad

Ours is loaded with 200 or so satsumas. I prune off the suckers and try to 
keep a nice shape on the tree. I prune in April and take off any suckers I see
throughout the year. A little 13-13-13 and water seems to do the trick.


----------



## Tucsonred

Co-worker brought some in and said the same thing. Growing like crazy. I know one thing, they sure were good !! So sweet!!


----------



## charlie23

w_r_ranch said:


> Don't know about others , but I trim mine at the end of January to try & shape them somewhat...


what variety of satsuma you got there? You fertilize about 2, 3 times a year?


----------



## SwampRat

MMMmmm....eating a few for lunch right now.


----------



## w_r_ranch

charlie23 said:


> what variety of satsuma you got there? You fertilize about 2, 3 times a year?


Sorry, I don't remember (it been 4 or 5 yrs), Mrs Ranch wanted them so I bought 2 of them although 1 croaked a couple of years ago... Also got 2 lime trees at that time.

Being that the citrus are all in pots (actually molasses tubs), I fertilize them once a month during the 'growing season'. Once the go into the greenhouse, I stop & only water them sparingly.

I hope to get them in the ground at some point...


----------



## CDHknives

Mantaray said:


> Does anyone prune their Satsuma or lemon tree in order for it to produce? I have a Satsuma orange tree twice as big as the one shown in the picture planted in the ground, but no fruit for the past 3 years. The first year when I brought it home it has a few fruits then stopped producing. I just pruned it down brutally, cutting all of the tall shoots and most of the branches in half, let's see what will happen next year. I did the same for my Satsuma tangerine 2 years ago, not by choice but because the freeze killed some of the branches. This year that little tree (grown in pot) produced 2 dozens tangerines.


Trees in pots need to be kept small-ish. My Satsuma overgrew and died quickly in a hot July a few years ago when I was out of town and it didn't get watered for a week.

For trees in the ground:

Prune out any 'water sprouts' (the fast ones that shoot straight up form the middle to interior of a tree) unless you have a huge gap you need to fill.

Prune the ends to shape (away from buildings, fences, etc. as needed) and keep the lower limbs from dangling fruit to the ground.

Otherwise, don't prune until the top is too tall to pick (if then) or your tree will spend all it's energy trying to regrow limbs instead of fruiting. The tree has to have excess energy to set and grow fruit.


----------



## rynochop

baytownboy said:


> I love grapefruit and would live to have a tree in my backyard, but I can't eat grapefruit because I take Plavix for my heart.


Ok, this is like twice in the past week i've heard about this. A friend of my moms gives her a bunch of grapefruits of his tree cause he's on blood thinner.


----------



## CDHknives

Yep, grapefruit is a mild vaso-dialator. It opens the blood vessels, which can cause blood pressure to drop in some people.

The effect is mild, but enough to throw off some people's blood pressure meds. Calling it a drug interaction is probably going too far, but the effect seems to be real.


----------



## FISHROADIE

Thats cool I might have to try the sticks on some of my fruit trees.


----------



## krfish

My girlfriends uncles tree was loaded with satsumas this year. Thank God because he gave us some every time we stopped by. Those things are delicious!


----------



## baytownboy

krfish said:


> My girlfriends uncles tree was loaded with satsumas this year. Thank God because he gave us some every time we stopped by. *Those things are delicious![*/QUOTE]
> 
> And so damned easy to peel!!


----------



## Fishwish

We picked over 1200 Satsumas last year from our 15 year old tree. This year, I never even saw a bloom. There must have been a couple because we have picked two fruit. That's quite a drastic change! The tree is very healthy and we always feed it twice per year. I can only imagine that it is taking a break after such a productive 2011. Thank goodness the neighbors are keeping us supplied this year.


----------



## bowmansdad

We ended up with 400+ off our satsuma. We ate a bunch, donated a bunch to the
food pantry, gave a bunch away to friends and made about 3 gallons of juice. Boy,
they were good and sweet! I fertilize a couple of times with triple 13 until it sets fruit.
I then water regularly when its dry and prune the suckers when I see them. Can't wait
till this fall!


----------



## BullyARed

I fertilized (burried) with left over fish from cleaning and this year we have close to 100's. The year before was about 1/3.


----------

